# صلاة رائعة الى الميت جديدا



## مسيحي و أفتخر (28 يونيو 2008)

†تبارك الله الهنا كل حين الان وكل أوان والى دهر الداهرين أمين†
أيها الرب يسوع المسيح المخلص يا من أقمت لعازر من الموت
و أقمت الفتاة وقمت أيضا في اليوم الثالث نسألك بشفاعة
أمك الكلية القداسة أن ترحم جميع عبيدك المسيحين
الحسني العبادة المنتقلين جديدا فانك أنت منزه 
عن الخطيئة و قولك حقك وقد جأت الى العالم
كي لا يهلك من يؤمن بك,لانك أنت القيامة
و الحياة والنياحة لجميع الراقدين ولك نرسل
المجد مع أبيك الذي لا بدء له وروحك الكلي
قدسه الصالح و الصانح الحياة الأن وكل اوان
والى دهر الداهرين أمين


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (29 يونيو 2008)

سلام المسيح معك
صلاة رائعة شكرا بارك الرب حياتك


----------

